
Adam Smith and the Invisible Hand: From Metaphor to Myth (2009) - dredmorbius
https://www.academia.edu/7029059/Adam_Smith_and_the_Invisible_Hand_From_Metaphor_to_Myth
======
dredmorbius
The metaphor of the "invisible hand" from Adam Smith's _An Inquiry into the
Nature and Causes of the Wealth of Nations_ is among the most musunderstood
and misrepresented concepts in the social sciences, and certainly economics.

Gavin Kennedy, a professor of economics at Strathclyde, Heriot-Watt, and
Edinburgh, tackled this interpretation in his writings, most notably in this
paper and at his blog, "Adam Smith's Lost Legacy":
[https://adamsmithslostlegacy.blogspot.com](https://adamsmithslostlegacy.blogspot.com)

I'm saddened though not entirely surprised to discover his passing, this past
April, announced by his daughter in late June.

A particularly good rememberance and biography here:

[https://bellacaledonia.org.uk/2019/05/09/remembering-
gavin-k...](https://bellacaledonia.org.uk/2019/05/09/remembering-gavin-
kennedy-1940-2019/)

Also:

[https://www.thenational.scot/news/17619442.obituary-
professo...](https://www.thenational.scot/news/17619442.obituary-professor-
gavin-kennedy-pioneer-of-nationalist-outlook-on-economics/)

